# Enlisted vs Officer



## JacenCaedus (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm currently a college student and want to join the Army after I graduate. I'm interested in trying out for RASP, but the issue I'm having is whether I should enlist as and E-4 or got the officer route. I was wondering should I enlist first and go the officer route later if I do make it through RASP or go the OCS route after college and attend RASP afterwards?


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 22, 2020)

We have a number of officer v enlisted threads. I suggest you use the search function and look around the site.

I'll leave this open unless another staff member feels otherwise.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 22, 2020)

If you go enlisted option 40 your are guaranteed a shot at the Ranger Regiment....if you go OCS, you are at the needs of the Army and it might prove harder to get to the Ranger Regiment....just a thought.


----------



## Steve1839 (Mar 22, 2020)

You have a decision to make.  Are you motivated to be a Ranger or an officer?


----------



## JacenCaedus (Mar 22, 2020)

Steve1839 said:


> You have a decision to make.  Are you motivated to be a Ranger or an officer?


Since you put it that way then being a Ranger is more important. It comes down to either serving in the regiment or the Intel branch.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 23, 2020)

JacenCaedus said:


> Since you put it that way then being a Ranger is more important. It comes down to either serving in the regiment or the Intel branch.


Be a Ranger, you can always cross into intel.


----------



## JacenCaedus (Mar 23, 2020)

If you don' mind me asking how long does an officer stay within the regiment?


----------

